# Violin



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Say NO! to drugs CoAG!.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ha! Ha! Love the British sense of droll humor, complete with sarcastic throat clearing!

Nothing like a violin that comes with 2 AA batteries!

Totally freakin' funny! Thanks for getting my day off to such a cheerful start!!

Beethoven's "Ode to Mediocrity" indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The only thing that tells us this wasn't manufactured by Bellbottom is the presence of Angry Birds instead of Falco.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The only thing that tells us this wasn't manufactured by Bellbottom is the presence of Angry Birds instead of Falco.


The funny thing is that his youtube performances crossed my mind as well when watching this.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


DUDE! You've got to compose something for and around this thing. (wipes tears from eyes). 
zOMG _even though this is 13'01'' of your life you will never get back (you owe me!_) that is a wonderful link.
Thank you.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

At least we now know what to get Anne-Sophie Mutter next Christmas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> DUDE! You've got to compose something for and around this thing. (wipes tears from eyes).
> zOMG _even though this is 13'01'' of your life you will never get back (you owe me!_) that is a wonderful link.
> Thank you.


How the hell do I compose something for this??? 
Actually, I'm envisioning something like Cage's "Europera," but this time it's a huge mashup of the noises from all those Chinese plastic imported toys with a narrator reading English from a Chinese to English Internet translator.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> At least we now know what to get Anne-Sophie Mutter next Christmas.


_"For the World-Class Violinist who has Everything..."_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How the hell do I compose something for this???
> Actually, I'm envisioning something like Cage's "Europera," but this time it's a huge mashup of the noises from all those Chinese plastic imported toys with a narrator reading English from a Chinese to English Internet translator.


Selective and multiple tracks, used throughout as embedded sound objects, yes. But the narration (why not singing, and a chorus?) should be in that inadvertently funny and inevitable set of English Language instructions as written by someone Chinese for whom English is not well-learned -- you know, the college students they hire on the cheap to do all such translations....

...of course, the piece may start a diplomatic war of attrition, but what the hey, that is one thing art is for


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The Kronos Quartet have pulled stranger items than that out of their bag of tricks.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> The Kronos Quartet have pulled stranger items than that out of their bag of tricks.


There ya go! A goal set of performers for Coag to write for who are not at all afraid to double track, play live with tape and other electronics.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you CoAG for time very well spent. I will never again show my naivete by referring to Stradivari but rather the correct "Stella bottom tile."

The narrator didn't mention this, but on the inside panel (where we learn about Stella bottom tile) there is a statement about the violin being "the queen of instruments." The formatting is so precise that the final quote mark and period sit alone on the line following "instruments" rather than with the word. It's subtle effects such as those that turn humor into sublime comedy.


----------

